# Yippeee! Fishing Ck, Cent Qld 9/9/06



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

For weeks I had been planning my escape, but as the days drew close to Saturday 9th September, my workmates all had excuses why they couldn't go for a fun day at the beach. Blast, only been at the new job 2 months and already they are getting to know me. But I needed some time off.

Travis Heaps to the rescue. We met at Fishing Creek, north of Yeppoon, at 8 am. It was 2 hrs before a huge high tide, 4 metres difference between high and low.

I parked on what looked like a high point which the previous tide covered but I didn't reckon this tide would. No one else parked on the sand, not even Travis Heaps. I was a bit unsure about leaving my car there, but I knew the rubber door seals were in good nick and would keep most of the water out if the worst came to the worst.

The water was swift and murky, the sky beautiful blue. A light breeze added a little life to the water and blew cold drops onto our arms.

Travis trolled a nice looking minnow and then chucked a soft plastic around. I dragged my faithful old blue Nilsmaster and scored a flathead. When I got home and measured it properly, it went 52 cm. But at the time I thought it was only 49 and joked with Travis that I have a device at home that lengthens them a few cms. He will never believe me now that it was longer than 49 cm.

After an hour or so and catching nothing, I paddled back to my car to see how the tide was going and to put my flathead on ice. I was accurate about the tide but with my car on a little sand island, I was glad the water came no higher.

Travis had some good follows with a popper, including a large queenfish. But no takers. I got nothing more and tried prawns. Nothing. Travis' brother turned up with his Hobie and got a solid hit on a trolled worm, but no hookup.

Nearly time to go and I found a patch of flathead lying along a bank that had a strip of calmer water several meters wide before the strong tidal current. I spooked some then I tried casting ahead in the less-than 1 metre deep of water, but no hits. Decided to go, chucked away my old prawn, watched it sink to the bottom then vanish. When I moved, a large flathead burst away from that very spot.

It was a beaut day of paddling even if the fish were not cooperating. Great to catch up with Travis and meet his brother. And my kayak feels loved again so life is good. Hopefully it won't be 2 months before I get out again.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Troppo good to see a report after so long and sounds like it was enjoyed by all.

Must say your tide height judgement is fine tuned where the car is concerned.

Hope things are well at home mate; all the best


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Troppo, good to see you out fishing and enjoying it. Conditions look perfect. Hope everything is well and you can start getting out more often


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice flattie mate.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

hey Joday - nice report. You're a braver man than me - leaving the car parked there...i moved mine to the carpark and its even a work car! :wink:

Was a good day to be out on the water - just a shame that the bloody fish weren't co-operating. For me it was three days off, four fishing trips with a grand total of three fish (and that includes the 7cm herring i somehow jagged through the eye on a lure much bigger than it :roll: )

Looking forward to doing it again soon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbjDFGkAADPfgAASYWf/8oEhFgA/796wMACkiINJqeU9T1PSZHqGNTJ6mgPUzUA1U/RTR4KeaoaaPUNGgAPUNlDAANGmgDJoDQZAaBSEYKxI/nmF5i+JHCZzTnmYNGX3llbgdyrq48YEGVLuk8FXxtDSEUU1JO0HRTWoMcaCisWI6rapHyG+r8+HB8u1zC+44RzhkL6DqFU2XGOyuUyDFfrJrxQU8NJ7zswUKuckh1JQrFxvvMIG1GNOskOWEsiuIbpk5hK2amk0mU3nSF+ZJ9QAqBtbxM0BMWj+LuSKcKEhcYYo0g==


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

thats the one Red - my brother parked in the main one where the cars are (no 4wd), i parked in the next smaller, sandy one to the north and Jodays photos are of a small sandy spot just to the north of where the track crosses the little creek . If your up this way bring the 4wd and access it from the beach rather than the road from the resort - the road is a shocker. Plus if you lucky (like I was on the weekend) you get a nice drive up the beach and get to see some dolphins jumping out of the water.

Nice little spot - have a feeling the tides were too big to locate the fish over the weekend. In my experience it seems to fish better at low tide.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUVQ/UAAADxfgAASQOUAEAQkPIA/79+gMAEmBiIwSjyn6TU0eiDNQ09TQiTCZqGJo0aBo0DBqehBJ6MKmxT2qGQ9E0eDkgBOfXyOdjr2F1tixI14jp94Am1R6wtuEZTuahheNEZUoLYAPw0aN+RkcAkD2yOBU3WExWdO7tJIjNiZqz5diPjuiH5Tv+tveZXxXCn3yJbiHGJAyUYbtmkfKqeAv1UP8FVB5gqoETh4RsV9Kq1OwLqX5Uakujn5Oq82TSlMgvTqLgKdtkdOwmHBcUbD5wf/VYVmIyN+qiYrHcHEKW3TbWCiWdFI1RGLhBldFS9AH0qHTTRCGmNniMvQQXy6Wkx/MUsLZoQhFGaqZPdo0JloSFLqwlojrkNFBN6gdREZw9iHAxgociKQ4gpNUhJDbFsUUAcLTrE4V0F3JFOFCQRVD9QA


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. Certainly nice to have a trip out and also get back on the forum [even if only for a coupla posts!]

Redphoenix: I used to have a Subaru Forester and except for a coupla times when the beach access points were rough, I had no problems. If you come up here, you would be mad not to give it a go as the beach drive and view of the bay is absolutely splendid. At the moment you need a permit to drive on the beach but it is currently free and issued immediately, so no problems.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Red,

There is a company called Subaxtreme who make an alloy sump guard for your car. http://www.subaxtreme.com.au

Got one on my 03x and it gives me alot more piece of mind on trails and sand. If you get into soft sand, apparently the plastic unit shovels it until it is ripped off the car.

Other good info can be gained from http://www.offroadsubarus.com. Australian site with plenty of good people who are happy to help. Bit like here.

Rob.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Hammerhead, that's what happened to my Forester. Plastic sump got knocked going onto a beach by part of the wooden 'ladder' that ya had to drive along. It must have swung down a bit and so later scooped up some sand.  Someone on the beach stopped me and said they thought something was about to fall off. I had to tie it up with some string.

My alloy guard came from Subaxtreme and worked well. Only thing was the Subaru dealer started charging me heaps at a service just to take it off to do the oil and put it on again. I started taking it off myself before going in for a service. No problems with this.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYD1NxoAABbXgAASQIGAIBQAP+/f4CAAlIap4iGm0nqYiabRpA1TyZQyBiaaaaDQgEBgtXUeKwKpilj2VhsRDxlffWnyziIAoSmxX8peZyQxalSTj29wsn+GeeX26iKgwbfAVi7djs0BTpj3kIbETmcNXoPa2yjws6hqaZiK1Tlxz1xQsILphuoS0UsrWndkHN/F3JFOFCQgPU3GgA==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Go the suby


----------

